# Braunschweig



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good evening all,

Just to say that if anyone is coming to visit Braunschweig there is a great Stellplatz 10 minutes from the town centre.

We are on our second night and will sadly be moving on tomorrow morning  

The site is new, clean and free. If you want electric it is only 1 Euro for 8 hours :lol: and water is only 1 Euro for ten minutes.

It is next to a lovely park (Burger Park) beautiful colours this time of year.

The town itself is very beautiful and has lots to offer in the way of sightseeing and shopping :wink: 

Regards

Dean & Angela


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We stayed there during the summer, great site and town.

Andy


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Sounds good, my GPS for this from the Board Atlas 52.24909, 10.51779 shows it as in the middle of the dual carriageway. Just wondered if you could help, as to, if it is on the Inbound side for Brunswick or the Outbound


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi

When stationed in Germany in the 70s, we used to go there Rock Climbing, lovely area, weird rock. Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dean;

We plan to stay at the Wolfenbuettel stellplatz just a few km's south of Braunschweig for our trip in December but that could be a good alternative for us so thanks for that.

Traveller_HA5_3DOM;

The stellplatze is on Theodor-Heuss Strasse

Theres a handy location map on the Brauschweig website if that helps...

http://stadtplan.braunschweig.de/stadtplan/stadtplan?setmark_id=42593351

Pete


----------

